# Are Frers notorious for this evap?



## Becca_89

I took this test, this morning due to a missed period. I am on the pill currently, but I have been all over the place taking it recently and I’m usually on every break. 

When I took the test this faint line came up immediately but I couldn’t see much. (Last photo) they uploaded in a weird way!

I left it and as you do after a few hours I checked back and now this line is there, I can swear it’s pink but I’m convinced it’s an evap! Awful one too!! 
Any opinions? Do I leave it an carry on with pill?


----------



## robo123

That looks too pink to be an evap. I would say possibly bfp but test again to be sure x


----------



## Bevziibubble

That looks too dark to be an evap. Good luck


----------

